# How to build tips?



## Jeff Mathias (May 20, 2015)

We just got on-app tipping here in Des Moines. So far it seems to help to just talk to riders about it and tell them they will see $2/$4/$6 options on the app after the ride or they can set their own amount. Get them thinking about it so they are more likely to tip. I also work into the conversation that driving now is like being a server, you don't make money unless you get tips. 

What has worked for you?


----------



## Awesomeness101 (Jul 19, 2017)

I live in a lower traffic area. Just for perspective I made around $600 in fares my first 3 weeks and around $275 in tips. I'll take that rate and I've honestly never mentioned tips to customers in any way.


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

Just ask them to rate you 5 stars if they have a moment. Right after they rate you the tip option pops up. At least they see the tip screen, that's all you can really do.


----------

